# Seed Laboratory / Factory - Cambridgeshire.



## UrbanX (Feb 21, 2011)

I don’t have much factual history on this place. It’s been local to me for a long time now, and I’ve been aware of it for some 15 years - I used to go shooting for a farmer near here as a teenager and we’d get annoyed when all of the pigeons used to retreat here out of our bounds. Much like the pigeons, this place seemed to just escape my crosshairs somehow, until recently. A major infrastructure development is about to open adjacent to the site, and we knew time was limited, so one foggy damp Sunday morning Em_UX and I decided to pay a visit. 







As you can see the structure has been built during two periods, and from two different materials. 
The right hand portion (four storey) is concrete framed, and the left hand side (three storey) is clad in brickwork, but is actually timber framed. It’s not aged well, Here’s Em_UX on the ground floor, surrounded by the first floor. 





The floor had literally fallen away leaving doors and walls hanging precariously above the chasm below. 





We made our way to the firmer concrete section to find the obligatory grain chute:





The first floor was fairly bare, apart from this great bit of graf stretching from the floor to the brick wall, and even to the column behind





On the second floor there was more graffiti:





I feel lucky to have found a sketch of the graffiti artist actually at work on this piece. 





One beauty of urban exploration is never knowing what you’ll find. I don’t think I’ve ever been on a single explore without finding something completely unexpected. 

We came across a room which felt different to the rest. Not spiritually or emotionally, but thermally. As we shone our torches grotesque shadows danced on the walls. I can only assume from the buildings former usage that the room was used for cultivating plants in a hydrophonic environment. The walls were reflective, but distorted and decayed. 

Em backlit with a torch. 





Moody looking UrbanX 





:O





We decide its time to head to the top floor. As we acend the final staircase we can feel the building hum with the collective cooing of what must be a thousand pigeons. 





Panoramic of the top floor: 





Winding Gear:





This was obviously the pigeons favourite room. They had laid a deep luxurious carpet of crap evenly over the room.





With the number of ramblers and cyclists assembling outside increasing, and the departure of the pigeons marking our arrival at the penthouse, we decide to leave. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 22, 2011)

Was a great explore UrbanX 

Just a couple of my shots:

Was quite strange to walk into this room & see a door & windows just hanging there!
















The best room of the whole explore!

UrbanX










Thanks for looking


----------



## ricasso (Feb 22, 2011)

interesting site, love the old wooden elevator type thing! well done


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 22, 2011)

Excellent shots Em, was a fantastic explore. If only the spiral chute had slightly more head room...


----------



## King Al (Feb 22, 2011)

Great pics both of you, that shiny room looks cool don't like the look of some of those floors though


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 22, 2011)

Yet another cool explore from you guys


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 22, 2011)

Id Like to second that wel done ,
The due do it yet again 

SK


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 24, 2011)

Ooh, I just love the graff sketch...what a great find...and the shiny room. Interesting stuff.
Fab pics and write-up guys.


----------



## HypoBoy (Feb 24, 2011)

I knew I recognised the site, but couldn't place it for a while. Just realised I drive past it every day 

Did try and take a look at it a while back, but there was too much construction traffic around at the time. Any idea if the old place up the road is still standing UrbanX?


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 24, 2011)

the inner child immediately thought "ohhhh slide" fab pictures ... love the shiny room....


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice pics, am I the only one that is wondering if thats a glory hole there!!!!


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2011)

that slide looks awsome


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheers for comments guys and gals! 
Not sure what's happening up the road Hypo, they want to demo it but residents are in uproar etc.


----------

